# Krazy Glue for Attaching Plants to Driftwood?



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Can I use Krazy Glue for attaching plants to driftwood or rocks? In particular, I am thinking of using it to attach Fissidens to driftwood and Subwassertang to rocks.

Is it safe for shrimp? If it is, any tips on how to proceed with gluing the plants on?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard of people using it BUT I don't. I use fishing line. It works for me. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im with crs fan, i personally would use fishing line, ive never had a problem with it


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yep. you can use frag glue .100% safe. its good in reefs, and also just as good in freshwater. i use the tailored aquatics stuff. i dont like it for moss though. good for anubias and java, even vals! but moss always seem to die were its glued, then just falls off - so i prefer fishing line for that. 

so fishing line for mosses, glue for rhizomes


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> yep. you can use frag glue .100% safe. its good in reefs, and also just as good in freshwater. i use the tailored aquatics stuff. i dont like it for moss though. good for anubias and java, even vals! but moss always seem to die were its glued, then just falls off - so i prefer fishing line for that.
> 
> so fishing line for mosses, glue for rhizomes


Hmmm if you say mosses will die then I'll just stick with fishing line. Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Or just use some black sewing threads. Once the roots took hold of the wood you cna cut the threads.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if its a really cheap cotton thread, it will also disintegrate very quickly, great for mosses that actually bind to wood


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cotton threads works great, but I'm not a believer it will disintegrate quickly. I recently took out a piece of wood with Anubias tied with thread and the thread was still intact after 2 years+.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree- cotton thread lasts long! I now use fishing line too...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to use cotton thread it is ok, fishing line lasts forever but careful don't trap fish too...

I use crazy glue now all the time and it works perfect!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Tailored Aquatics Aqua glue works like a charm with mosses and any other plants and it will stick even with the driftwood damp. If you are in E Van, the closest place to get it that I know of is Aquariums West on Beatty


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that glue works great. I also tried the TA stuff. But what I have found in tanks with higher current/bigger fish is that the glue holds but the plants' rhizome tears as the contact area is too small. So now I use elastic bands on top of gluing the plants, until they take hold.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> I used to use cotton thread it is ok, fishing line lasts forever but careful don't trap fish too...
> 
> I use crazy glue now all the time and it works perfect!


Even for mosses??


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

josephl said:


> Tailored Aquatics Aqua glue works like a charm with mosses and any other plants and it will stick even with the driftwood damp. If you are in E Van, the closest place to get it that I know of is Aquariums West on Beatty





2wheelsx2 said:


> I agree that glue works great. I also tried the TA stuff. But what I have found in tanks with higher current/bigger fish is that the glue holds but the plants' rhizome tears as the contact area is too small. So now I use elastic bands on top of gluing the plants, until they take hold.


Looks like the TA glue contains cyanoacrylate which is also what krazy glue is. So maybe I will try the krazy glue since I already have it.

This tank will be sponge filtered shrimp tank so I don't have to worry about strong currents or fish.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Anyone have tips for gluing the plants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Looks like the TA glue contains cyanoacrylate which is also what krazy glue is. So maybe I will try the krazy glue since I already have it.
> 
> This tank will be sponge filtered shrimp tank so I don't have to worry about strong currents or fish.


Yes, TA even states that. The difference is that Krazy Glue doesn't work if anything is wet and cures faster. I tried Krazy Glue and I couldn't affix it properly since my wood was wet. And drying the wood out to glue it would make the wood float. If you are gluing to rock then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Cotton threads works great, but I'm not a believer it will disintegrate quickly. I recently took out a piece of wood with Anubias tied with thread and the thread was still intact after 2 years+.


could it have been a polyester thread, rather than cotton?

I use both. Cotton never lasts more than a year, the polyester stuff is the same as using nylon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> could it have been a polyester thread, rather than cotton?
> 
> I use both. Cotton never lasts more than a year, the polyester stuff is the same as using nylon.


Could have been. I just know that the stuff frays in months when out of the tank, but in the tank, it seems to last forever.  But even at one year, that's way longer than I want it in there.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use the cotton threads from those cross stitching kits my wife never finishes, I pull out one strand only (match the colour of the wood too ) They start to break in a few weeks


----------

